
Xanaflight: Three Pages - dang
http://perma.pub/alpha/edward/openZRe7/fulfil
======
dang
This is software implementing one version of Ted Nelson's idea of visible
connection in text.

For more on that idea, see
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMKy52Intac](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMKy52Intac),
which contains beautiful examples.

------
vajrabum
I want to read and probably like this but the layout is broken. I can't see
what's at the right and left edges on Firefox, Chrome or Safari, and there
isn't any horizontal scrolling. Maybe on a bigger monitor?

~~~
dang
I just noticed that too. Hmm. Maybe not the best thing to submit today.

~~~
vajrabum
I'm definitely interested in Xanadu and Pale Fire too. It's a weird but
interesting book.

